# [ODMP] San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department, California ~ October 11, 2005



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

A Deputy Sheriff with the San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on October 11, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17906*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Deputy Sheriff Daniel Lobo 
*San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department
California*
End of Watch: Tuesday, October 11, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 11 yrs
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, October 11, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Daniel Lobo was killed in a motorcycle accident on Arrow Highway while responding to the scene of another accident at 1530 hours.

Deputy Lobo was traveling behind another motor officer and a squad car when a vehicle pulled out of a parking lot into their path. All of the responding units had their emergency equipment activated.

The first motor officer and the squad car were able to swerve out of the car's path, but Deputy Lobo's motorcycle struck the rear of the car. He was thrown approximately 50 feet as the result of the impact. He was flown to Arrowhead Regional Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries approximately one hour later.

Deputy Lobo had served with the San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and three daughters.

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

